# Rats rats coming from everywhere!!!!



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

ok so last night about 8:00-8:30ish my cell rings.. I pick it up it's officer Dunn with the Branson police department.. He's calling me because he knew I use to raise rat and such and wondered if take in about 30 to 40 that have been left in a abandon house.. I told them they should take them to the vet first and then call me and i'd be happy to take them in.. I use to work very closely with the police and animal shelter here before our house fire.. Just stopped after everything happed.. anywhoo looks like i got to get busy making more rattie cages.. wish me luck.... and ill keep you all updated as time goes on..


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Make sure you do a proper QT first. No telling what all those poor rats might have, and you don't want to risk passing anything on to your own rats.


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

oh i totaly thought of that first lol.. yeah this id going to be long and hard so if any of you know anything helpful let me know i need lots of advice.. I have alot of knowledge already but any info is welcomed..


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

ok well i have now gotten 4 males and 5 females one momma had had her littler if 21 babies and 2 others are due in like a week tops.. i dont know if any of the males are the father or not but this is going to be a chore.. and there more on the way...

ok got a qustion should i find these baby rats a home or no what do i do with them sence there most likely not pedigreed rats... but then again none of mines is pedigreed...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

They are a standard oops litter, of course you try to rehome them.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

They are a standard oops litter, of course you try to rehome them. 

I'm not sure what pedigrees have to do with anything.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Woah, your brave to take such a big amount on  ..

My only concern about it is (besides the QT part) is couldn't some of them have anger issues and possibly bite?

Oh yeah .. good luck


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Not an anger issue, more of a neglect/abuse issue, I think is what you meant? 

I agree - QT is extremely nessecary in cases like this. If you're not used to so many rats at once, I'd enlist the help of everyone you know, to take as few or many rats as they can handle. Trust me on this - you WILL get overwhelmed with so many if you're not used to it.

Start taking photos and posting them everywhere possible for adoption. If there's a rescue close by, let them know the situation. You'll value their resources, they may have fosters that can help, and they too may be able to help.


----------



## yashu (Sep 14, 2007)

This is very sweet of you. I am also very happy that you are able to work with local government. I like it when communities find ways of working things out, and working together.

I know it will be hard to care for so many rats, but if you have done it before, I am sure you will do fine, and hopefully, you can find some loving homes for the little tiny guys, and also provide a loving home, for the older, more wild of the bunch. (It is hard to hear about stuff like this... because, well, it is hard enough to tame some pet store rats, I can only imagine abused ones)

The little tiny guys are kindof the ray of hope, since they will come out of this hand raised, human friendly, and happy to take to any loving owner.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I really don't know what to say other than... girl you git your hands full!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You could potentially have over a hundred rats in very short time.

I feel you may have to make realistic choices over what could be classified as moral choices in the long run. 

Best case scenario, if you want to save the lives you are dealing with... e-spay those girls ASAP. Yes, it is a harsh choice but so is letting a bunch of females drop a $h*t-load babies & then you have to go out to find homes for them all with people you know nothing about. That is harsher than harsh. I know I have lost sleep at night just placing a few babies with people I hardly knew. I couldn't conceive doing this with the numbers you may soon face. 

A good thing to keep in mind is that not one of us can save them all... all we can do is do our best to save a few or even one & then take pride in the fact that we are able to provide a shining future for those we could realistically help.

Good luck with it all


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

wow, that is going to be a lot more rats then 30-40 very soon. especailly if they all have big litters. i agree with passion here, i know a lot of people are against it on a moral standing but e-spays are really needed here. if all the rats the cop said are healthy enough for you to take in and only half are female likely most of which are pregnant and they have the average litter sizes of 12-13, in about two weeks you're looking at approximately 280-300 rats. no one can handle that many. 40 rats are going to be more then enough to find homes for and rehab. and i'm sure that if you explain the situation to the vet they will give a discount on the costs at the very least. 

in any case good luck. i had to find homes for 24 babies once and that was difficult. i started advertising them as soon as i found out the numbers on them and some were still 6 almost 7 months old before they found homes. and some had been returned too. this is a big undertaking you've gotten yourself involved with. looking for help in the community would probably be a good idea. try to find as many rescue organizations as possible to at least help advertise. please keep us updated on how this works out.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh yeah, I echo the e-spays for as many as you can get done. Contact local animal control, shelters, etc... They may be able to spay some for free or cheap.

I also wanted ot re-emphasize getting help with this... Especially if you can't get e-spays ASAP. You are going to be severely overrun. :\

If there's anything Rattie Love Rescue can do - even just spreading the word - let me know.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Okay, here's some people to contact. If they're not close, they may know of resources closer.  I'm sure you know some, just wanted to help!

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MO187.html
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MO208.html

http://www.animalshelter.org/shelters/Missouri.asp
Animal shelters in MO

http://www.spoiledratten.com/
They are a breeder but may have contacts that could help.

Vets:

Sunshine Animal Hospital
3235-A East Sunshine
Springfield, MO 65804
417-889-0090

Emergency Veterinary Clinic of SW MO, Inc
2130 S Glenstone
Springfield, MO 65804
417-890-1600

AllphinVeterinary Clinic
10669 State Highway 76
417-272-8000
Branson West, MO 65737

Hope that helps!


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

Allphin is my vet he knows me personally lol i got my cat i adopted neutered thu him and i take my dogs to him.. ill ask him how much is it to spay tthe females..


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm going to say something that may be viewed as very unpopular... you may want to let the rats that are not with you already be humanly put down unless there are others that can step in & take them. 

I'm not saying this because I want to see the negative... I'm saying this because realistically I can't see how anything about this is going to be positive unless a Christmas miracle happens & you find a great person for every pregnant female you end up with & they are able to foster & place each litter. I truly am an optimist, the glass is always half full with me but I will be floored if there are not some statistical losses with this situation.

I started thinking at the math on this & I have to second Twitch's math on this. You could be dealing with numbers of far more than 300. This horrible situation is going to require an army of people to make it work out. Even with that I think you are faced with a situation where the pool is going to be flooded beyond it's capacity & at the end of the day it is the rats that are going to suffer. They may be shut up in crowded cages with nothing more than food & water & a frazzled caretaker that can only run past them while rushing to meet the absolutely most basic of needs.

You have 5 females now & 2 of which you know are going to have a litter. You may come to find that the other 3 females are all preggers as well. That right there could put you at 100. This alone is far more that 1 person can handle even if you stayed with them 24/7 & never left home.

Hun, you need to stop the insanity now. There is no way you will be able to go this alone with no resources.

No one is going to think poorly of you for having to do something like that.


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

u took care of over 70+ rats im not boasting about it but i CAN handle this.. i know its a big job but my husband works and i stay at home with my 2 kids i have nothing else to do..


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I took care of 70+?? I am not sure I posted that info or not but yes, I have had as many as that in my home but I alone did not care for them. I had a team of volunteers helping out. 

All in all there was 10 of us involved with raising & caring for them. I had three people who came over twice to three times a week to clean cages from top to bottom, not just dump litter & replace. The entire cage was washed & sterilized. I'm trying to recall but I think I had 10 or 12 cages at that time. While this was going on there would be a few of us playing with the ratties. We would work in pairs & take 5 or 10 rats into the play room I had set up. This room was dedicated to just the rats. We would play with them & of course our 5 or 10 would run & mingle with someone elses 5 or 10 but we made sure everyone was handled & played with. We had to make sure we did this so that only girls were out or only boys were out. 

This was done daily but even with 10 volunteers a day could get skipped so sometimes when I had a day alone I wasn't able to get them out. Like I would have liked to do.

Personally, I don't see how you with the aide of 1 husband & two kids will pull it off but if you do... God Bless ya!! 

I give you kudos for wanting to try, really I do.

Good luck with it. My guess is that with all of that going on we won't be hearing back from you all that often. No way you will be able to offer the care required & be able to surf the net.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

no ment I've taken care of over 70+ befor lol not u lol


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Still, 300 is a LOT more.  Good luck, and I hope you can find some help.


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

ok well i had a suprize on christmas.. my other rat decided to have her babies and she only had 2 it looks like.. well that take alittle of my back... :|


----------



## yashu (Sep 14, 2007)

A1APassion has a practical outlook on things. I think it's good. 

If e-spay is what I think it is, (abortion?), if not, no big deal... (I am not against abortion... just curious), anyway, what about culling? 

I mean... you are going to have a lot of rats... The best thing for the rats themselves is to allow only as many as you can reasonably care for. Remember, pinkies may be cute and all, but they aren't really aware creatures yet... more like, robots, although they sure grow fast. The decision making is going to come like machine gun bullets on all these guys.

Good though, that you want to do something with your time instead of... well... doing nothing, hehe. Without my wife I would not be able to have rats at all. She treats the 7 we have with so much care while I am at work... I can't imagine 20, let alone 200.


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

well i use to breed for snake food i know its bad but right now i don't know what else to do with them all.. some of them at such a little age is already showing aggression!! which i have never before seen in my life.. i was holding a little black and white verigated Berkshire female baby last night and its already trying to bite me even tho it has no teeth or even its eyes open yet.. i know the difference in them licking and trying to suck my fingers and what it was doing wasn't that.. i would try to pet it and it would arch its back and thow it's head back as far as it could and just to try to bite me.. i'm starting to wonder if wild rats got in some how and bread with the females? What do you all think i should do?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

unlikely

Even if they did I don't believe that would cause aggression in such a wee one

I believe you are seeing something that would make you feel better about possibly having to do something that would not win popular vote on a board such as this.

Just a suggestion. If this is the route that must be taken it would be best to not post about it... just let it go.

As I said early on, no one is going to give you grief about whatever choice has to be made. You have to do what is best for you & the rats. Do what you can to save a few just so something positive comes out of this mess & let everything just play itself out without public record.

Sound like a good idea??


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> unlikely
> 
> Even if they did I don't believe that would cause aggression in such a wee one
> 
> ...


I agree. It seems to me that (as it seems to happen all too often on the forum) that you have already had lots of decent suggestions, like:

e-spays
sending some of the rats out to rescue organizations
trying to get volunteers to help you

I think these are all great ideas, none of which you have really responded to. Instead, what you _have_ said is that you are considering using them as snake food. 

I agree 100% with A1APassion, in that if this is seemingly what you're going to do no matter HOW MANY good suggestions you get and just blow off, then why do you need to post it on here and upset people who are obviously rat lovers? I would think it's safe to say that most of us are against using rats as live food, so why would you still post something of that nature? It's just bound to upset people. I've kept quiet on this for as long as I could, and I'm sure a lot of other members are doing a much better job at it than me. :wink: 

If you're not even going to consider or respond to all the helpful suggestions (and I truly think all the people who have posted are trying to be just that-helpful), then please just keep it to yourself about your snake food plans.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Just for the record... I was not posting in a biased manner. Reptiles are beloved pets to many people & beloved pets gotta eat to. What my point was that this is definitely not a venue where this should be discussed or even hinted about. (oh, another for the record, no I don't have any reptiles as pets... I like fuzzy pets, which reminds me to posts pics of my other babies)

This sentiment has been discussed numerous times. This is not nor will it ever be a proper place to talk about at least two subjects... Indiscriminate & reckless breeding or the diet of choice of another popular pet found in many homes.

All I am suggesting is that if this could be or will be a course of action it would be best to keep it off the record & to yourself. There are far too many people reading this board that absolutely cannot read this type of conversation without a great deal of anguish. Please be respectful of those who cannot bare this subject.

I can tell from the first time I ever saw Charlotte post that she is a herp hobbyist, pretty clear with the format found in the signature. I have no issues with people who have reptiles as pets but I would suggest they discuss those subjects with those who would not find these subjects offensive or heartbreaking. Its all about courtesy. There are many great reptile boards that have some pretty cool "other pets" boards where people openly discuss the love they have for their cold blooded friends as well as their fuzzy warm-blooded friends.

I'm glad that Charlotte is at least willing to try to save a few. I truly hope that she can. That's what matters & that's all that should be discussed on this board. If you can save a few & find them good homes then all is not in vain. 

Still wishing you the best with it all. Please consider some of the helpful suggestions offered. I only wish I was closer... I would be right at the front of the line offering any help I could.


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> This sentiment has been discussed numerous times. This is not nor will it ever be a proper place to talk about at least two subjects... Indiscriminate & reckless breeding or the diet of choice of another popular pet found in many homes.


Thank you, well said. And I hope that nobody feels that A1APassion is posting in a biased manner because of what I posted after it. I felt that you kept it fair and reasonable, for the record.  

I do not own a snake or other reptile, nor do I want to at this point in my life, but I really do feel that they are beautiful animals and don't want anyone who owns them to think that I judge you for it. :wink: 

But, on that note...lol, I am a bit biased.


----------



## yashu (Sep 14, 2007)

> Reptiles are beloved pets to many people & beloved pets gotta eat to.


Very true... something many people forget.

I did not pick up on the snake hobby thing at all... I guess you are good at picking them out. I honestly thought it was for a rat rescue kind of thing, well, because this is a pet rat board.

I know that it is impossible to save them all... and that the humane time to cull the numbers would be before they are even born or just after, and by putting to sleep the most desperate cases.

All those rats would breed a ton of snake munchies though... heh. Weird when you think about it, it seems to make sense if you are totally into snakes, to breed your own food... but I am assuming that the advice given here is for the good of the rats and not the snakes, not that they don't deserve care, just that it's a pet rat board. I would not have guessed the snake thing, and when she said "snake food in the past" I assumed, in the past as in, not in the future.

It will piss a bunch off if you really are trying to get our help to breed snake food, not me, to each their own, but just be warned that others don't like it.


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

ok here we go again i did raise snake food in the PAST i don't now... besides that i wouldnt be on here asking for help with rats breeding anyways you just put them togather they get the job done.. 

anywho i called the vet and he said it was going to be 75.00 each rat to do that... my husband said his not paying 75.00 for a 2.00 buck rat.. when there were given to me for free he also said.. my husband not in to the whole pet rat thing he had AT ONE time snakes so he sees them as food.. me i cant do that play god and know im the one hurting these cute little guys... 

so now im back at step one again.. at any rate i figure out something i always do... :wink:

one more question what makes you think im a snake hobbyist?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I did offer many suggestions for you in a thread on the first page... I really suggest getting help from others to be able to save as many of these rats as possible.  Rescues and shelters can help with the spay costs, since your husband is against it.

Though, I do have to ask... Would he rather have 300+ rats around?


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Charlet_2007 said:


> ok here we go again i did raise snake food in the PAST i don't now...
> 
> one more question what makes you think im a snake hobbyist?


Charlet, I don't know if it was just improper wording or what, but this is what led me to believe you were planning on using the rats as "snake food;"



Charlet_2007 said:


> well i use to breed for snake food i know its bad but right now i don't know what else to do with them all...


It's not said outright, but I felt it was implied with "but right now I don't know what else to do with them all". 

Maybe I misunderstood?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Charlet_2007 said:


> one more question what makes you think im a snake hobbyist?


ummm... your original thread that turned into a free for all about you breeding feeders for other pets. 

There have been additional threads that support this also.

Lastly, google. You're on several herp boards where you proudly show off your snakes & talk about your breeding plans.

Listen, this isn't a bad thing & you are right. What you do with your pets in the privacy of your home is your own business. That I wholeheartedly agree with you on. Same goes for all of us. I'm sure there are things each of us can or could be doing that may be extremely unpopular with others but ya see... not talking about it keeps you off the poopie-head list.

But the thing is, you have to apply a little more tact to the subjects you talk about & where you talk about them. 

You coming on here talking about feeding off rats to other pets is like cranking up death metal music at church while the choir is warming up. Sure you can do it but it ain't gonna win you no brownie points. Eventually the usher is gonna come over & ask you to turn off the music or leave.


----------



## yashu (Sep 14, 2007)

six.... six six.... the number of the beast...


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

LOL


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

you all are talking about culling and e-spaying how is feeding to a snake any different?  not that i'm going to do that just thats what my husband said i should go back to doing i cant see me doing that anymore not after i have them as pets.. 


that would be six hundred and sixy- six not just 6 lmao


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

[align=center]I would imagine culling (done humanly) and e-spaying is less tramatic.[/align]


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I hate the idea of culling and e-spaying is pre-life and saves the mom in the end.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

[align=center]I dislike the idea of both...but I know e-spay is sometimes nessecary. [/align]


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

> I hate the idea of culling and e-spaying is pre-life and saves the mom in the end.


Agreed.



> you all are talking about culling and e-spaying how is feeding to a snake any different?


Feeding live? Well, go put yourself in front of a hungry bear and tell me how that feels.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

Charlet_2007 said:


> you all are talking about culling and e-spaying how is feeding to a snake any different?


Are you willfully stupid, or is it just an unfortunate roll of the genetic dice? Euthanasia or surgery with a prescribed pain medication are a **** of a lot different than being put into a cage with a predator and EATEN ALIVE.

Honestly, guys, she's got to be a troll. And if she's not, then I say we all start a donation pool for an e-spay for herself.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

[align=center]I know its hard not to get worked up, but thats probably what she wants. Why else would she state such a thing on a rat forum? :? [/align]


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

tell me where i said i was feeding them alive? there we go again.... one person takes it over board and the rest of you go with them.. i didn't say live it was a qustion not something i didn't wanted drawn out... do you really hate me that much to keep letting the USE to breed rats for food part get in the way of me trying to be a good member on this forum? i mean yeah if i was going to be mean I'd tell everyone i know never to come on here because its made up of 12 to 14 year olds that think they have one or two rats mean they know everything about them... but no I'm not like that... i just ignore the fact some people on here are more ignorant then i am.. thats my 2 cents worth.. 

by the way I'm already fixed got my tubes tied after my son...


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

[align=center]True, you didn't say it was live. My apologies.[/align]


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Btw I am at 43 rescue rats right now...my own. I really have no life other than work and my other job :roll:...my beloved rats, and helping others with their own. I took care of 31 adults and 13 oops litter babies when I was off work and it was still **** to make sure everyone was cared for the way they deserve. So I guess I shouldn't get lumped in with the 14 year olds with 2 rats.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

Charlet_2007 said:


> by the way I'm already fixed got my tubes tied after my son...


That's comforting, at least.


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

ok i think the troll on here is you JulesMichy... not me.... are you really a 12 year old trying to be all cool...did your mommy ever teach you if you don't have nothing to say then keep your trap shut? thats just my 2 cents...

by the way twilight thanks...


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

Your two cents is adding up quickly. And I calls 'em as I sees 'em.


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

i'm going to ignore you from now on... i'm not lowering myself to your 12 year old behavior level... so from now on all comments you make will be ignored...


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

[align=center]Heh...why did I apologize to you? :roll: You don't even think rats are good enough to have pedigree's.[/align]


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm still curious as to why you refuse to get help. Resources have been given to you, and so far, all we've heard is that you USED to breed feeders, that your husband thinks rats are just $2 throw aways or snake feed (I bet he thinks differently of the Poms you breed)... Any advice or suggestions are tossed away or ignored completely.

Why did you take these rats in? What do you plan to do as they multiply? What will you do when you have 300 rats? Do you think they are or will be better off than they were?

I guess I - not speaking for anyone else here - don't understand. You came on asking - I thought - for advice on what to do with these rats. But so far, it sounds like you plan on doing nothing (or at least, nothing productive, or in the interests OF the rats).

Then why even bother? I don't get it.

Are you going to rehome them? I'd offered help getting the word out, but that was ignored.

We've been burned before, recently, with herp feeder breeders thinking it's fun to "poke" at the "rat fanatics". I haven't done a search for you, but if someone already found you're active at herp forums, how do we know you're NOT another troll?

Seriously at a loss here. But all I care about are the rats - if they DO, in fact, exist. What will you be doing with/for them?


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

Kimmiekins said:


> how do we know you're NOT another troll??


I dunno. At first I thought "troll, no doubt." But then, the more I see of her, well... In order to put on a convincing act, make up a story that's sure to piss off an entire forum full of people, you have to be at least moderately intelligent. And from what I've seen, our Charlet isn't the brightest little car in the locomotive train.

But then she comes on here bragging about caring for 70+ rats at a time, breeding rats without pedigrees, breeding feeders, and then this latest post about taking in another 40+ rats and then using them as feeders because they're "angry". She's consistently ignored, rejected or scoffed at advice given to her by more experienced/knowledgeable members. Her spelling and grammar resemble something an elementary schooler would turn in on the special paper with the dotted lines for lowercase letters. All of which are surefire ways to set off a flamewar on a rat forum.

So my gut still says troll, but maybe one that's getting help from someone smarter than she is.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok, I've been telling myself not to get involved, but I just have to say two things;

Firstly, Charlotte. Ok, you USED to breed feeders, but you must at least realise that even making the suggestion that these poor little babies COULD make snake food, would not be a popular idea on here? Culling and of course e-spaying have been suggested as somewhat 'rat friendly' means of sorting your problem. Neither are prefered, but you've got to do what you've got to do. And also, as you've said, if your husband won't support you with this venture (spaying etc) then TRY the resues and shelters as suggested. If, at the end of the day, you HAVE to resort to the 'f' word - PLEASE just keep it to yourself.

Also, I'm finding it hard to understand how you could agree to take on these rats if you lack support within your family to look after them? I'm not jumping on the band-wagon - it just seems a little impulsive to me, especially as it is such a huge task to take on.

And everyone else (well, most others) I think we've had enough name calling now, don't you? In this forum, as in life, we meet people we don't warm up to, but that's no reason to go on a witch hunt about it. I have exactly the same opinions on this as a lot of you, but in this case I think we have no choice but to chalk it down to say 'This is her grave, she's dug it and she's got to lay in it'. There is NOTHING more we can say that will change what may, or may not, happen to these rats - and we just have to hope that she knows what she's doing, and makes an informed decision regardless of what she does.

I HATE the idea of feeder rats (and mice, and chicks for that matter) and would normally be the first to jump into an argument about it - but it's not actually been said that these rats will become feeders, has it? It was a suggestion (made somewhat impulsively, I believe) and I think she's heard more than enough about our opinions on the matter.

I don't think she's a troll, but I do believe that she's found herself in a situation that is going to be difficult at best. Charlotte, PLEASE at least listen to the good ideas on here? These people know what they're talking about, and they ARE here to help you.

That's all.


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

it don't matter anymore.. What i do or don't do with these rats is't an issue anymore.. I've tried to be nice to you all on here but all get back is being flamed for something i use to do.. ** the form and the people on here... I'm sick and tired of you all running me down on stuff i thought you'd like to hear or get your info on.. but no i keep getting ** thrown back in my face that don't matter.. i don't know what i expected with 12 to 14 year olds on this site maybe some adults but heck i cant even get that... its pure and simple rats weren't suppose to be pets.. just someone tho oh they have a cute face let cage it and it miserable the rest of its life.... this will be the last time im posting on here.. i hope you your all happy you just ** up.. i know a lot and i mean ALOT of people that own rats and i'm telling them to stay the ** away from this site... its not even worth going to... just my last 2 cents worth...

:Edit by mod for language:


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Charlet_2007 said:


> its pure and simple rats weren't suppose to be pets.. just someone tho oh they have a cute face let cage it and it miserable the rest of its life....


Wow! whyever did you join a pet rat forum if this is how you truly feel?

That is how I feel about snakes, that they are not domesticated but are wild animals in aquariums.

Rats have been selectively domesticated for a long time now, and our sweet docile domestic rats don't stand too much chance outside any more. 

And the threat of telling people not to come here? LOL Do you think we want people who think like you do, here anyways?

I pity the rats in your care now.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I think it is safe to say

Charlet has left the building!

(hurry, someone lock the door)


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> I think it is safe to say
> 
> Charlet has left the building!
> 
> (hurry, someone lock the door)


LOL. Locked, latched, chained and bolted.

Sorry, I have no patience for people with that sort of mentality.


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

Charlet_2007 said:


> its pure and simple rats weren't suppose to be pets..


Oh really? 

Dogs weren't supposed to be pets. Cats weren't supposed to be pets. Birds weren't supposed to be pets. Horses weren't supposed to be pets. Snakes weren't supposed to be pets. Lizards weren't supposed to be pets. And so on and so forth. 

When you think about it, not one single animal is "supposed" to be a pet. But so many of them ARE pets. 

The "purpose" of an animal is what we make it. Most people see rodents as vermin. Most people see livestock as food. Most people see reptiles as "creepy" and "gross" things that need to be exterminated. In no way does that mean someone is wrong for looking at a rat, cow, snake, or turtle as "pet" though.

Quite frankly, with your attitude, I'm happy to see you say you are leaving. Now it's another matter if you actually follow through.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

Charlet_2007 said:


> just someone tho oh they have a cute face let cage it and it miserable the rest of its life


This goes for every domesticated animal ever. But now we've created a problem where we have animals that we have selectively bred for qualities that have made them completely unfit to live in the wild. Or do you think a shih tzu could fend for itself just as well as a wolf?

All I have to say is good riddance. Also, we can curse here? I thought it was just the small stuff like "****" and "****"? If you're telling me I can drop the F bomb, I think it may be the best Christmas present yet!


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

oh by the way the is charlets husband i found a couple on snakes my friends have and they are going as snake food after they go to the gas chamber... it gets rid of them and its humain... so, long **...

:edit by mod for language-no cursing here:


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I highly suggest we don't lower ourselves and respond to this OBVIOUS attempt to get our backs up.

We are better than this people.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I think that is enough for bannage?

WE already knew those rats were going to be eaten, so don't think we will be shocked.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I love how the husband and the wife type Exactly The Same Way.

(Ohhh... The plot thickens!)

"humain"? What? It's HUMANE.

Also? Throwing the "f" word around? Very, very mature.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I don't know what's going on with "report to moderator" identity that was created but my guess is that the mods are not checking that account


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> I don't know what's going on with "report to moderator" identity that was created but my guess is that the mods are not checking that account


yep I tried modreport too...ages ago.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

Kimmiekins said:


> Also? Throwing the "f" word around? Very, very mature.


It's a perfectly good word. In fact, it may very well be my favorite word. So versatile!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

JulesMichy said:


> Kimmiekins said:
> 
> 
> > Also? Throwing the "f" word around? Very, very mature.
> ...


Ahh but Jules you use it so eloquently, not like they did. 

Plus there are kids on this board so we try to discourage swearing unless someone really needs to emote. LOL


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> JulesMichy said:
> 
> 
> > Kimmiekins said:
> ...


abso-fracking-lutely









Ya know, there was no need for the attitude with this. I post on several locations & I believe everyone of us who get around to the various boards knows of at least one that we are "not very well liked" on. I think it is just part of being in the rat community. You have to be an outcast in at least one location in order to be well-received in all others.

For some of us this can be a huge thing & for some of us... we just don't give a big enough of slice of a schnitzel to give it a second thought. 

C'est la vie


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh, dude, it IS my favorite word. But yeah, younger eyes and all that. When used right, it can be molded to fit all occasions. I love it. BUT, there certainly is a time and place. And as lilspaz said, it needs to be used eloquently, which it was not. Kinda made me said, to see the poor word mistreated not once, but TWICE. Sob.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> I believe everyone of us who get around to the various boards knows of at least one that we are "not very well liked" on. I think it is just part of being in the rat community. *You have to be an outcast in at least one location* in order to be well-received in all others.


Sometimes literally. :twisted:


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I did mean it literally
(speaking from personal experience)

LOL


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i tried not to get involved but i seriously think charlet's "huusband" was actually charlet, same spelling lol. 

and passion, where you said something about schnitzel, i thought i'd say i like schnitzel, a lot

im not aloud to swear, even if i was, my dad knows my username is rat_ratscal on this forum so it's best to not swear, plus we aren't even supposed to swear on the forum, im gonna stop now because im just blabbering now

[EDIT] changed my entire post since i actually read the entire thread instead of just the 5th page


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> I did mean it literally
> (speaking from personal experience)
> 
> LOL


Ditto.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

locked

sorry for the delay with modreport. i do check it fairly regularly, but i haven't had much time to be here during the holidays and i missed it. very sorry, it won't happen again.


----------

